# Mouth Guard



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2017)

I am looking for a new Mouth Guard. I have a moldable Everlast but even after molding and trimming it the darn thing makes me gag if I leaveit in to long.

I was looking at a Sisu Max Guard NEXTGEN and an Opro Gold self fitting guard, but I have no idea if those will do the job or if they will fit any better

Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 11, 2017)

Son uses Tapout mouthpieces.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 12, 2017)

Fitting a molded mouth guard is more about technique than brand.

I have no issue with my everlast.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 12, 2017)

Do you double mold it?


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 12, 2017)

We boil and mold it....trim it.....then re-boil and mold it.

Sucking in slightly while molding.

When done the mouthpiece should fit snug enough to the the top row that it stays on your top row of teeth when you open your mouth.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 12, 2017)

Did no double mold it, but I will be giving it a try


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 12, 2017)

I have this and have been pleased with it.  I definitely recommended double molding and sucking in while doing so to ensure a form fit.  

https://www.amazon.com/Shock-Doctor...3116&sr=8-16&keywords=shock+doctor+mouthguard


----------



## Danny T (Sep 12, 2017)

We mostly use Tapout or Shock Doctor mouth guards.
Boil, Bit, Mold, Re-heat & Mold again pushing tongue to roof of mouth, sucking, and pressing on the lips.
Molds the guard to the teeth, gums, palet, and lips.


----------



## Anarax (Sep 12, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> I am looking for a new Mouth Guard. I have a moldable Everlast but even after molding and trimming it the darn thing makes me gag if I leaveit in to long.
> 
> I was looking at a Sisu Max Guard NEXTGEN and an Opro Gold self fitting guard, but I have no idea if those will do the job or if they will fit any better
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions would be appreciated



Everlast have served me well, still have all my teeth. Get a double mouth guard, they offer more protection.


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 13, 2017)

There are actually some decent YT videos on how to mold a mouth guard properly.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 13, 2017)

Anarax said:


> Everlast have served me well, still have all my teeth. Get a double mouth guard, they offer more protection.



Just my opinion,

I don't care for doubles...I think singles are better for fighting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 13, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Just my opinion,
> 
> I don't care for doubles...I think singles are better for fighting.



I am gaging and having a hard enough time breathing with the single (in my old age), not sure about a double, but never having used one I truly have no idea what it is like


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 13, 2017)

I always get the cheapest generic $1 mouth guards in bulk.

1) The thick, more expensive mouth guards never feel comfortable to me.
2) I tend to lose mouth guards at the gym every couple of months anyway, so spending significant money on them would be annoying.


----------



## CB Jones (Sep 13, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> I am gaging and having a hard enough time breathing with the single (in my old age), not sure about a double, but never having used one I truly have no idea what it is like



I'm guessing you aren't getting it molded well in the back part of your mouth.

Try double molding it and make sure while molding it both times your tongue is pressed to the roof of your mouth and you and sucking in.

Also trim it to the right length.  It should extend past your last tooth.


----------



## Flatfish (Sep 13, 2017)

I don't wear a mouthguard in BJJ but in TKD I used to get the Tapout ones with teeth painted on them....they were just too stupid to pass up..


----------



## drop bear (Sep 14, 2017)

Flatfish said:


> I don't wear a mouthguard in BJJ but in TKD I used to get the Tapout ones with teeth painted on them....they were just too stupid to pass up..



See I get kneed headbutted and elbowed alot in BJJ. I am suprised people don wear a mouth guard.


----------



## Flatfish (Sep 14, 2017)

drop bear said:


> See I get kneed headbutted and elbowed alot in BJJ. I am suprised people don wear a mouth guard.



I suck so bad they don't need to do that to me just yet


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 14, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> I'm guessing you aren't getting it molded well in the back part of your mouth.
> 
> Try double molding it and make sure while molding it both times your tongue is pressed to the roof of your mouth and you and sucking in.
> 
> Also trim it to the right length.  It should extend past your last tooth.



Did this, the Everlast now seems to fit and I can breath and not gag. Going to give it a try this evening if all goes well and I get out of work on time.


----------

